# bows for big guys



## Johns0902 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi guys, i have been wanting to buy a bow for several years. last year i went to a bow shop in pooler georgia and the guy laughed at me. i am 6' 7", 280 lbs. when i extend my arms it measures about 84". the guy at the shop said i "might" be able to shoot a recurve, but a compound bow was out of the question. i remeber like 20 years ago you could get easton XX75 in 33"? can some please just point me in the right direction. i have seen some bows that are really expensive, and i am trying to stay under $ 400 bucks. i don't need to shoot nickels at 50 yards. i just need a new hobby. thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## PineThirty (Apr 5, 2011)

There are afew bows out there that will go to a 33" draw. I know Hoyt has some that will. I think the toughest thing Is going to be finding one In your price range. Are you absolutly positive your a true 33" draw? Im not calling you a lier or anything but that Is a seriously LONG draw length. You sound like a big fella so you may be, but did that shop let you shoot any 32" draw models to see how they felt?


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 5, 2011)

Alpine has some that go out to 32.5 " but I know Droptine Archery in McDonough still has a new 2010 Alpine Yukon completely setup for around $600 and it will go to 32.5".  Like southernyote killer said I think Hoyt has a few also.  Check Archery Talk, you might be able to find a bow that is a couple of years old for $400 or less.
Good luck


----------



## PineThirty (Apr 5, 2011)

Heres afew of the Hoyts that will go to 33" draw.

Contender
Contender Elite
Vantage Pro
Vantage LTD
Vantage Elite Plus

Check Hoyts website for specs on which cams and limbs you will need. 

http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/

Im not sure what these go for I belive afew of them arent cheap, but you may be able to find a gently used one for a decent price. Check Archerytalk. Theres always some good deals floating around over there. You may have to look around for alittle bit to find one In your price range, but you should be able to pick up something. Ill keep a eye out for you.


----------



## PineThirty (Apr 5, 2011)

Also after doing alittle searching Martin makes afew models that will adjust all the way to 35" draw! Might be worth checking out as you can find Martins at a really good price! Hope this helps.


----------



## Johns0902 (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks guys, i will check around.


----------



## jamie1231 (Apr 5, 2011)

as stated before Hoyt make a few that do


----------



## red tail (Apr 5, 2011)

wow. you will be slinging some KE!!  33" draw 70 lbs


----------



## Grey Man (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm 6'1" and I have a 31" draw. I'm actually surprised your draw isn't longer. There aren't many bows that fit me, so I can imagine how tough it will be for you. Check on the PSE Bow Madness XL, is supposed to be for biggr dudes and might have your draw.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Apr 6, 2011)

This might be silly but it's a thought.....

What about getting a extra long d loop....would that help make up some of the difference?


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 7, 2011)

red tail said:


> wow. you will be slinging some KE!!  33" draw 70 lbs



That's what I thought.  Think about the speed he could get from that length.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 7, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> There are afew bows out there that will go to a 33" draw. I know Hoyt has some that will. I think the toughest thing Is going to be finding one In your price range. Are you absolutly positive your a true 33" draw? Im not calling you a lier or anything but that Is a seriously LONG draw length. You sound like a big fella so you may be, but did that shop let you shoot any 32" draw models to see how they felt?



I feel like a tiny fella compared to this guys stats!  6' 2" 200lbs.  I shoot a straight up 30" draw on a compound.  I'd say based on this man's stats, a 33" draw sounds about right.

He might have to actually call a manufacturer and have a bow made for him.  And unfortunately, that might cost a bit more than his $400 dollar limit.


----------



## Johns0902 (Apr 7, 2011)

that is what i am afraid of. i am not set on getting into bow shooting. it is just that i have the perfect back yard to shoot a bow in, and i was trying to give it a try. when i buy my shirts they have to be 17 1/2" neck, and 39" sleeve. it is a pain sometimes to find them. one cool thing is that i have an 11 year old daughter, and the doc says she will be 6' 1" when you shes grows up. thanks again for the all the suggestions. oh ya, and the hog you see in my photo weighed 180 lbs dressed out.


----------



## XJfire75 (Apr 7, 2011)

Check out a Maitland Zeus. 38" ATA/ 7" BH/ 337IBO/ and will go to at least 32.5" draw. Super smooth and steady as a rock!


----------



## G5guy23 (Apr 8, 2011)

I know its not in your price range but they made the Z-9 for guys with your wing span,i'm 6'3 218 and have 28.5 inch draw i must have t-rex arms!!!!lol


----------



## 4winds (Apr 10, 2011)

Get a longer axle length as well, It will balance better for you. I'm 6'2 and stay in the 38" axle to axle length range or more and have better results.  Save your pennies and hit another shop if the one you are going to is of no help, most of the bows today are efficient enough that you'll enjoy it across the manufacturers, so don't worry about being picky or brand loyal.  You can shoot dimes but that comes with time and practice, not equipment!

And best of luck!  Nice hog!


----------



## Cam Lean (Apr 12, 2011)

Look for a switchback ld or a drenalin ld, should be able to find either one of these in that price range.


----------



## watermedic (Apr 12, 2011)

The PSE Vendetta Xl goes out to 32.5 and is an awesome bow.


----------



## PineThirty (Apr 12, 2011)

Watermedic, I did not know that. Those are very sweet shooting bows. I would highly suggest taking a look at these Johns0902. They can be found gently used all day long for $450-$500. You may be able to find on even cheaper If you look around. Great suggestion.




watermedic said:


> The PSE Vendetta Xl goes out to 32.5 and is an awesome bow.


----------



## whitworth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Old Archery Saying*

*Sasquatch not permitted on Smurf archery grounds.
*


There seems to be a very, very, few at that draw length. 
I'd look at Huntersfriend.com.  They list a number of companies and their draw lengths. 

84 inch Sasquatch looking for $400 bow.  Now that's funny.   




http://www.huntersfriend.com/2007-Bow-Reviews/compound-bows-long-draw-only.htm


----------



## ninjaneer (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a Bowtech Sniper for sale that adjusts up to 32".  I have it on Craigslist if your interested. Will be going to the Rhinehart shoot(R100.org) in Monticello and will be bringing it along. Sights, drop away rest, arrows case all in your price range. Might work for you with the right release.


----------



## Scoutman (Apr 29, 2011)

My son is 6'9 and shoots a 32inch draw BowTech old glory with a string loop it fits him,so a loop will probably help you too.


----------



## crawdad24 (Apr 30, 2011)

find you a used PSE Vendetta XL...you will be glad you did.  You can buy a used one for around $400.00...this means alot coming from a mathews man.


----------



## Johns0902 (May 2, 2011)

thanks for advice guys.


----------



## passthru24 (May 2, 2011)

*Darton*



Johns0902 said:


> thanks for advice guys.



give me a call...I run a little archery in Ga and I can put you in a Darton new for $400.00 and it will fit to a "T" ...678-378-0816 RBO


----------

